

How to fail startup weekend - flearner

Hi guys,<p>We are a team at Perth startup weekend nearing the deadline after pivoting and failing like 3 times.<p>Our last ditch effort pivot would be to validate if there is a market for startup failure stories, content, or analytics by using our journey as a starting point.<p>If you like what we are doing please upvote us.<p>Cheers,
Team Flearn
======
ohashi
Probably depends what you mean by market. Do people read them? Sure. Are you
trying to see if this is a viable business? Probably not.

It sounds like you're stuck and looking for an easy solution. Shit happens.
Some hackathons just don't go that well for whatever reason. Try to figure out
what you can still get out of it. Are you playing with any new technologies?
Might be a good time to try something. But you need an idea? Copy something
that already exists that you think might be interesting to clone.

